# 2000 bonneville stalling out



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey guys, a friend of mine has 2000 bonneville. She has a problem with it stalling out. Its almost like it can't get any air. I checked the air box and tube for the air and its clean. She had a crank sensor put in it and it still acting up. Also new plugs and wires. It mostly does it when she puts it into gear. We need some help.


----------



## mnic (Nov 27, 2008)

check for cracks in the air inlet hose some times they have holes or dry rot which will not let it run


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Sounds good. Thanks for the info. I am on my way to her place right now so I will check it out when I get there.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

plugs and wires ac delco? gm's don't like cheap ones. Any codes?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

No codes are showing. I'm not sure what kind of wires she had put in either but they are brand new. We brought it back to her mechianics can it died 3 times while enroute their. She's getting pretty upset.


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

does it stall mostly when warm and in gear?? if so sounds like it has a tc solenoid staying engaged(just like driving a stick without pushing in clutch at stoplight). if not next thing was battery dead and charged? or replaced and stalling started?? if so idle relearn needs too be performed!! and who replaced crank sensor was it installed correctly with the proper airgap if it is the one behind the crank pulley!! what motor is in it??????????


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a problem kinda like this on a 3.1 Lumina and it ended up being a fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

yes check the fuel pressure reg, easy fix most of the time.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The car has a V6 in it. It does it when its warm.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you pulled the codes from it? Does it only stall at idle-or does it shut off going down the road? Ignition modules will often fail only when hot. It will run fine until it warms up, then it will shut off. Let it cool down, and you can start it again. When it stalls does it start again right away?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

For those who asked, you could only get the 3.8 but it could be N.A. or superchaged. Our 04' Impala did the same thing at 40k it was the fuel pressure regulator. It's under the engine cover on the front passenger side of the motor. Pull the vac. line off and see if there is fuel coming out if so it's bad.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The car is not supercharged, it will do it going down the road also. But only when its warm. I cannot pull any codes on it as it doesn't have any warning lights on.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

You can have a code stored even without the CEL being lit. Check the codes with a scanner. Until then everyone is just guessing. If there truly are no codes (after you check WITH A SCANNER), that is a useful piece of information as well. From what i know, a leaking fuel pressure reg will lead to rough starts and a bad idle, but will not cause the car to shut off at partial throttle.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Apparently it was a bad ground for the computer. She'll have it back tomorrow.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

That sounds like a cheap fix!

Hope that's what it was and if so you got off easy, it's nice to have one of those once and a while.


----------

